# how to disable DRL using vag-com?



## JYGTI (Oct 27, 2009)

i need some help how to use vag com to disable my DRL on 2010 cc. 
I have nver used it before, however i have another cc ownder with vag-com software in upstate ny. I am sure that person would know more about vag-com than myself, but i would also like to know like specific codes and steps to succesfully disabling the DRL.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

JYGTI said:


> i need some help how to use vag com to disable my DRL on 2010 cc.
> I have nver used it before, however i have another cc ownder with vag-com software in upstate ny. I am sure that person would know more about vag-com than myself, but i would also like to know like specific codes and steps to succesfully disabling the DRL.


 No codes are needed, it is a simple unchecking of a box in the 09-Central Electriconics Module Long Coding Helper. I have screen shots at home I can post up if you like. Can post up later this evening. 

edit:thanks for correcting me veedubin


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Its centeral electronics (09). I believe its even in byte 0. 

Same as the MKVs 

http://www.swankmonkey.com/vw/jetta/2006/ecu_recode/ 

He is right though its just check boxes in vagcom, the software will adjust the coding for you.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Why would you want to disable DRL?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

de_bklyn said:


> Why would you want to disable DRL?


 Its personal preference. They dont look goo to me especially with halogen bulbs plus they can reduce bulb life.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Veedubin02 said:


> Its personal preference. They dont look goo to me especially with halogen bulbs plus they can reduce bulb life.


 Agree. The only time I like to have the DRL's on is when I am driving major highways etc. Have to re-enable with VCDS on my CC, but in our Touareg, can select them via the MFD.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd leave mine on. I think safety trumps convenience/preference.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

de_bklyn said:


> I'd leave mine on. I think safety trumps convenience/preference.


 The safety of them has been debunked plenty of times, hence why the DOT doesnt make them a requirement in the US. Halogen DRLs don't help, xenon and LEDs on the other hand are more noticeable.


----------



## JYGTI (Oct 27, 2009)

*thank you so much*

what else do i need to tweak? i heard something about xenon without shutter or something?? 
I just installed HID and wanted to set the right settings for it...


----------



## JYGTI (Oct 27, 2009)

*i did some hid installation*

I installed HID kit so therefore i wanted to save the bulb life time....by disabling DRL which is always on....i just think that this would help.


----------



## 56nomad56 (Apr 17, 2009)

*DRLs*

Its personal preference. They dont look goo to me especially with halogen bulbs plus they can reduce bulb life. 

How can you tell what they look like, when you're inside the car driving?  

Mine as well not turn your lights on at night, reduces bulb life.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Here is screen of the 09-Central Electronics Long Coding Helper Byte 0 simple uncheck of the DRL for North America box in Bit 4


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Anybody knows how to enable cornering lights as DRL?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

56nomad56 said:


> Its personal preference. They dont look goo to me especially with halogen bulbs plus they can reduce bulb life.
> 
> How can you tell what they look like, when you're inside the car driving?
> 
> Mine as well not turn your lights on at night, reduces bulb life.


 Troll post is trolling :wave: 



Faramarz1 said:


> Anybody knows how to enable cornering lights as DRL?


 CHeck the VagCom box for "Fogs as DRLs" There is something different with the CC that will apply this to the cornering lights and not the fogs.


----------



## gordonyz (Mar 9, 2011)

Will this work for 2012 CC?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

gordonyz said:


> Will this work for 2012 CC?


It should I dont believe the coding has changed.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_LUJ1WwlCY


try this


----------

